# Thought for the Week 14/4/08



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

​
Is Your Hut Burning?

The only survivor of a shipwreck was washed up on a small, uninhabited island. He prayed feverishly for 
God to rescue him, and every day he scanned the horizon for help, but none seemed forthcoming.
Exhausted, he eventually managed to build a little hut out of driftwood to protect him from the elements, 
and to store his few possessions. But then one day, after scavenging for food, he arrived home to find his 
little hut in flames, the smoke rolling up to the sky. The worst had happened; everything was lost. 
He was stunned with grief and anger. 
"God, how could you do this to me!" he cried. 
Early the next day, however, he was awakened by the sound of a ship that was approaching the island. 
It had come to rescue him. 
"How did you know I was here?" asked the weary man of his rescuers. 
"We saw your smoke signal," they replied. 
It is easy to get discouraged when things are going badly. But we shouldn't lose heart, because God is 
at work in our lives, even in the midst of pain and suffering. Remember, next time your little hut 
is burning to the ground --- it just may be a smoke signal that summons the grace of God. _Anon_

​
You say: "It's impossible"
God says: "All things are possible" (Luke 18:27) 
You say: "I'm too tired"
God says: "I will give you rest" (Matthew 11:28-30) 
You say: "Nobody really loves me"
God says: "I love you" (John 3:16 & 13:34) 
You say: "I can't go on"
God says: "My grace is sufficient" (II Cor 12:9, Psalms 91:15) 
You say: "I can't figure things out"
God says: "I will direct your steps" (Proverbs 3:5-6) 
You say: "I can't do it"
God says: "You can do all things" (Philippians 4:13) 
You say: "I'm not able"
God says: "I am able" (II Corinthians 9: 
You say: "It's not worth it"
God says: "It will be worth it" (Romans 8:2 
You say: "I can't forgive myself"
God says: "I FORGIVE YOU" (I John 1:9 & Romans 8:1) 
You say: "I can't manage"
God says: "I will supply all your needs" (Philippians 4:19) 
You say: "I'm afraid"
God says: "I have not given you a spirit of fear" (II Timothy 1:7) 
You say: "I'm always worried and frustrated"
God says: "Cast all your cares on ME" (I Peter 5:7) 
You say: "I don't have enough faith"
God says: "I've given everyone a measure of faith" (Romans 12:3) 
You say: "I'm not smart enough"
God says: "I give you wisdom" (I Corinthians 1:30) 
You say: "I feel all alone"
God says: "I will never leave you nor forsake you" (Hebrews 13:5)

Not too sure whether there will be a Thought for the Week, next week, because 
I'm out of the country having TX  God bless, Dibley x


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Fee - I know what you mean about snatching things back - I'm doing the same! 

Thanks for your   and even though I feel I'm all over the place at the moment, I will be   for you too - what time are the panel meeting - morning or afternoon? The way things have fallen into place for you is so remarkable, God won't let you down, of that I'm sure hun 

Two more sleeps and then both our adventures begin 

Love Dibley x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Dibley

Thank you again for such lovely words, a beautiful picture and lots of quotes which will be relevant to lots of us.  How blessed we are to have you here for us Dibley, when really you should be concentrating on your upcoming tx.

I'm such a   because for some reason I thought you were off to Reprofit today, so posted last week saying good luck etc.  .  Don't know where my head is at, at the moment  .

Well, once again, I wish you the very best of luck and lots of  's being said for you.

Julie
XXX


----------



## coughsweet (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks Dibley - it brought tears to my eyes

Very best wishes to you with your tx  

love coughsweet x


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

Thank you Dibley. Once again, a really comforting, hopeful and strength-giving thought for the week.  

May all your prayers be answered as you start your journey to Reprofit tomorrow.

Love Jo xx


----------

